# NSCC Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher I, Campus Police
Institution:
*North Shore Community College*

Location:
Danvers, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/12/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job Description:*

*COMMUNICATIONS DISPATCHER I, CAMPUS POLICE DEPARTMENT*
*Grade 10, AFSCME Unit Position*
*Lynn campus: 3:30pm-11:30pm*

*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES*: Coordinate radio dispatches and provide radio dispatch services for Campus Police, Public Safety, and Facilities Management Operations.

*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*


Operate the C.J.I.S. computer system and computer aided record management system.
Operate a variety of wireless and telecommunication equipment.
Coordinate the responses to and provide support to field staff in the performance of their duties during emergencies.
Assist the public by answering questions, providing direction;
Maintain a variety of logs and journals as required.
Operate and monitor CCTV equipment, security systems, access control and fire alarm systems.
Perform record keeping and other support type services that will require the use of a variety of office equipment including but not limited to computers, copy/fax/ scanning equipment and related
Perform other related work as required.
*Requirements:*


Must have a high school diploma or equivalency.
Experience in the operation of telecommunication equipment required.
Knowledge of electronic record managing systems, CCTV systems, fire alarm systems, emergency notification systems, access control systems preferred.
Knowledge of computer applications including Microsoft Word, and email.
Must be experienced in gathering information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to be certified as a C.J.I.S. level 1 operator.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing operation of the department and operation of the college, to speak clearly and distinctly and to communicate effectively.
Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner and to follow written and oral instructions.
Ability to collect information in accordance with established protocols.
Ability to maintain accurate records and adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or changing priorities, making quick decisions and working independently.
Ability to multi-task in a busy environment.
Ability to exercise sound judgment and discretion, handling confidential information.
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
_The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available in the Human Resources Department._

*Additional Information:*

*CRIMINAL HISTORY CHECK*: Criminal history checks and extensive background investigations are conducted on eligible candidates.

*SALARY*: $33,830.68 per year with fringe benefits. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at this salary, step #1 of the range.

*STARTING DATE:* ASAP

*Application Instructions:*

Submit resume and cover letter indicating how your prior experience qualifies you for the position no later than Monday, February 6th.

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

*Application Information*
Contact:
North Shore Community College

Online App. Form:
http://nscc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=80354


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What step can I start at if I previously held a grade 13 step 4 position in the unit?!?!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> What step can I start at if I previously held a grade 13 step 4 position in the unit?!?!


somewhere to the left of center on the third flight of stairs, but there are no railings.


----------

